# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Burned out on Russian

## Ty

So whats the best way to start learning Japanese?

----------


## basurero

こんにちわ！ぼくはにほんごをならいます。 
I've just got back from Japan and it was spiggin awesome so I've decided to learn Japanese. I tried once before but I quit soon after learning ひらがなand カタカナ。I forgot a lot though.... 
Anyone know any good sites? Any tips? How hard do you reckon Japanese is in comparison with Russian for an English speaker? 
Man, I think I don't know what I'm getting myself into.... 
I only know how to say stuff like this so far:
しんじゅくのえきはどこですか。 
ありがとうございます。
では、また。 
мне нужно больше свободного времени, я не хочу забывать русский!

----------


## basurero

By the way, is this right? It's way ahead of myself but I want to put it in my signature. 
わたしのまさがいをただしてください。 
ありがとう。

----------


## MOG

> こんにちわ！ぼくはにほんごをならいます。

 In this case, present tense doesn't so well in Japanese.
ぼくはにほんごをならっています。

----------


## MOG

> By the way, is this right? It's way ahead of myself but I want to put it in my signature. 
> わたしのまちがいをただしてください。 
> ありがとう。

----------


## basurero

Awesome thanks.  
This is when the "te" form and "imasu" are used together for a continuous action, right? 
あのおとこのひとはしんぶんをよんでいます。That man over there is reading a newspaper. 
Is that right? By the way, do you know a forum like this one for learners of Japanese. I want to go pester them with all my simple, stupid questions.  ::

----------


## MOG

> Awesome thanks.  
> This is when the "te" form and "imasu" are used together for a continuous action, right? 
> あのおとこのひとはしんぶんをよんでいます。That man over there is reading a newspaper. 
> Is that right?

 Так  ::     

> By the way, do you know a forum like this one for learners of Japanese. I want to go pester them with all my simple, stupid questions.

 Як це? http://www.polusharie.com/ 
ST может это порекомендует http://japanese.about.com/mpboards.htm 
Но к сожалению я не знаю таких интересных форумов, как МР  ::  
А если хочешь, я отвечаю на твои вопросы. Только теперь немного становился занятым, не могу достаточно учить иснпанский язык и українську мову, даже русский не хватает!! 
По поводу your signature, я бы сказал 私の間違いを直してください。（わたしのまちがいをなおしてくさい）
Иероглфами выгядет класнее, да?  ::  [/quote]

----------


## ST

Здоровеньки булы, Мог-сан! Я тоже не знаю хороших сайтов. Когда то я пытался уже создать тему, но она сразу заглохла  ::   http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=6028
Может стоит этот форум хорошенько проПиАр-ить (PR)?  ::   *basurero*-if you find something, post here, OK?

----------


## basurero

Спасибо за ссылки. Вы правы, это отличный сайт. Я не знаю лучший форум на всем интернете. Будет интересно практиковать мой японский с русскими.  ::   
Я вначале не хотел использовать канджи для подписи, потому что я пока еще не знаю ни одного иероглифа, но ты прав, выглядит намного круче  ::   
わたしはかんじをしりません、でも　я хочу учить его.

----------


## MOG

Вот вам поставлю ещё несколько ссылок для изучающих японских иероглифов http://meiko.web.infoseek.co.jp/ http://www.geocities.co.jp/NeverLand/2002/frame.html http://kakijun.main.jp/ http://www.oct-net.ne.jp/~mkk/ 
This is great one where you can check your skill, it works both in .Japanese and English. http://contest2002.thinkquest.jp/tqj...051/index.html 
Best wishes!

----------


## Lampada

MOG: 
ST, может, это порекомендует: http://japanese.about.com/mpboards.htm 
Но, к сожалению, я не знаю других таких интересных форумов, как МР  ::  
А если хочешь, я буду отвечать на твои вопросы. Только теперь я стал немного более занят, не могу уделить достаточного внимания изучению иснпанского и українськоi мови, даже на русский времени не хватает!! 
По поводу your signature, я бы сказал 私の間違いを直してください。（わたしのまちがいをなおしてくさい）
Иероглифами выглядит класснее, да?  ::

----------


## George1992

Hi! 
I have just come across this thread.  
I would like to know whether "А" in your sentence "А если хочешь" means "And" or "But", Lampada.  
А если хочешь - And if you want
А если хочешь - But if you want 
I think only *and*  is correct, right?

----------


## George1992

As I read all your post I have more problems. 
What does it mean "я стал занят"?
I also don't understand the word "мови". I can't look it up in my dictionary.

----------


## iCake

Я стал занят - I've become/became busy. 
Мови - It's a Ukrainian word meaning "language(s)" as far as I can guess. 
А если хочешь - hmm, you can just get rid of "a" there, no real change in meaning. А is often used to introduce a question and I think "а" qualifies as an interjection in such cases. 
А ты не знаешь, что завтра показывают?
А что ты делаешь? 
And blah blah blah 
Actually, come to think of it, maybe "а" there has a similar meaning to "and". For example, something as mundane as asking: 
Как у тебя дела? vs. А как у тебя дела? 
The first one is most likely to be used to start a conversation with someone. The second is more likely to be used when you've already been talking to someone for a bit but never asked how they were doing untill the moment. In that case: 
А как у тебя дела? would very roughly mean something like: 
In addition to everything that's already been said I'd also like to know how you are doing  ::  
But it's the grey area, no doubt of that. Explaining "а" is like expaining the difference between sentences like: 
Ну ты молодец! - Ну ты *и* молодец! 
I hope that this messed up "clarification" will do any good

----------


## George1992

That is a big help, iCake. Thank you very much  ::  
Actually we use the "А" the same way as you wrote in Czech  ::

----------

